# Where to play amateur football in Barcelona



## anioko1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Am new to Spain, I don't speak Spanish and I would like to join an Amateur football team or Amateur football league club here in Barcelona or L'Hospitalet, Barcelona . I would appreciate if you could give contacts of which club or coaches to contact.

I don't mind if it is also a bunch of English speaking people playing in the lower leagues for fun. If it is a Spanish team it doesn't matter too as long as they let me play 

Thanks in anticpation


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Apologies in advance for this, but I just can't resist it....

I believe that most amateur football in Barcelona is played at a place called Camp Nou....


----------



## anioko1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Overandout said:


> Apologies in advance for this, but I just can't resist it....
> 
> I believe that most amateur football in Barcelona is played at a place called Camp Nou....


Are you kidding?  

I don't want that of Camp Nou becos I can watch it on TV.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

check out this league

Barcelona International Football League

Barcelona International Football League

some good teams, some bad but lots of fun!

many players are from UK but the site only seems to be in Spanish. You can also call into the Black Horse pub or Michael Collins and ask as they both have teams in this league.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2016)

I wondered the same thing when I arrived in Barcelona a couple of months ago. It all depends on what you want from it really. If you want to join a club try searching for them on the local government website, if you want something a bit more casual then I recommend the CeleBreak daily football membership (I’ll put a link below) because you can choose when and where you play and you don’t have to do all the organising which can be a real pain.

Anyway, I hope you find what you want!

Play Football in Barcelona | CeleBreak Daily Football


----------



## onovak (Feb 7, 2017)

*Daily sessions of football*

Try maybe on FB with group called "Barcelona Football & Beers - CeleBreak" 
They have daily sessions of football and it is easy to sign up. Most of the people are international.


----------

